# FS: 4' 65g tank with stand & substrate $60



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's my ex-planted fw tank. Not going to need it anymore so time to get it out of here. Priced to sell. Has a glass top that needs a bit of repair that I'll throw in free.

Too busy enjoying working on my backyard & new 110g koi pond to do an indoor tank.

Also have my semi-cube 90g tank that I will be draining & cleaning this week up for sale. $50. Again, priced to sell.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cube sold. 65g & stand still available.










This is what the tank looked like when set up as a planted system.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. The stand is very nice and you basically get the tank & stuff for free. 

New price - $60.

If no takers, I'll probably have to set this up again as a turtle tank for Felicia


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the semi-cube 90g tank?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The semi-cube is SOLD!


----------



## Rebelthunder (Apr 28, 2011)

really cheap tank. I wish I could go there and buy it.lol

by the way whats that background?


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

what kind of substrate is that?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mix of Florabase & river gravel.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Just PMed you.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Several members have contacted me about the 65g. I will go by order since I don't know any of you. PMed first one and will contact next person if deal falls through.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gone. Thanks for looking!


----------

